# Blackwater species? Please help...



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

I jumped into "emersed thing" by accident really, and caught the bug for sure.

I really want to focus on positive and healthy growth for all specimens that I currently have, but I am still in the dark as to some of these setups you all have. Blackwater in particular. What is so different here? How are you doing it? Is there a species list?

What do you do for the other cryptocoryne species that you wouldn't do for a blackwater species or vice versa?

FWIW, I believe I have a mixture of both kinds of species in a few setups and don't do anything special to them, ie, little ferts or root tabs, change the water from time to time, put light on them.

But I can say for sure that I don't get positive growth out of some.

Anyone care to take a noobie by the hand and slap him a few times? I am not afraid of links... so if there is just some literature you want to pump at me, that is fine too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Glenn, welcome to the "emersed thing" world. I'm a newbie in this world to, but the only thing I can suggest you is, try to use the search tool of the forum first, there is a lot of information here. Searching for "blackwater", I found this link (there are many), that maybe could help you:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/13862-peat-swamp-habitat-crypts-germany-2.html

And about the 2 or more different need for the plant, you should have different setups for different species, or for instance, have a setup for "neutral" PH water crypts, and put the blackwater ones in closed pots (without communication with the setup).

I hope this can help you a little bit and wait for the expert's aswers 
Regards. Fernando


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

Yea the search feature.

Still can't find a list of blackwater species. I guess i will search again.

Thanks.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Glenn: with more time, searching he forum, i found this topic:

Questions about Blackwater crypts 

there is a good list of blackwater species

Regards. Fernando


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey thanks Fernando. That is exactly what I was looking for.

I gave up searching... these forums are not exactly built with the best search feature. 

I owe you one.


----------

